# ER Squibb & Sons



## rwe79405 (Jun 4, 2005)

can anyone tell me if this botttle is worth anything....

 not sure what to write about it since this is the first time trying this...

 label says made by: ER Squibb & Sons New York
 beneath this it says: Manufacturing Chemists For the medical profession since 1858..

 label not in the best of shape and had to use a magnifying glass to read the date..

 if anyone wants or needs more info on what the label says please let me know...

  sorry about te picture quality but my camara is a cheep wal-mart special


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 5, 2005)

Lobey,

 I have a couple of Squibb bottles in green and blue and was just wondering if rwe's might not be somewhat more rare as it is clear. Any thoughts?

 Brian


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

thank you lobey... here are some more pictures...but still poor quality

 this is the bottom of the bottle...

 it has a square with either a circle or a zero in it and it has the number 61 beside it


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

picture of back of bottle.... 

 it has some kind of symbol on it that looks like a number 3 with a 7 on top of it and the roman numerals X V i beside it


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

top of bottle with the lid still on


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

top of bottle with out the lid


----------



## ronvae (Jun 5, 2005)

Per my maker's mark lists, an "O" inside a square is the bottlemark for Owens Bottle Company before it merged with Illinois Glass in 1929.  So that puts your bottle between 1903-1929 I think.  I think the "61" is just a mold number.  
 Does the seam go all the way up the lip of the bottle, or does it stop somewhere below the lip?
 Nice bottle.  []


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

the seem goes all the way up the lip


----------



## madman (Jun 5, 2005)

hey rwe 79 your bottle is machine made, by the owens bottle making machine toledo ohio, im gonna say early teens on the date, your bottle is common, but its cool the label  is still intact i do not buy or sell bottles but ive give ten for it    mike


----------



## rwe79405 (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks to all


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 5, 2005)

welcome to the forum bob,        hope u hang awhile              whosyer !!


----------

